# Selbstgebautes Rodpod



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2002)

So jetzt gibts das selbstgebaute Rodpod: 
ist zwar mit sicherheit nicht zu vergleichen mit denen die man kaufen kann aber ich find´s praktisch...


----------



## David (4. Dezember 2002)

Cool!!!
kann man das auch zusammenklappen für den Transport?


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2002)

@David 
die beiden mittlerel Rundstangen sind mit Flügelschrauben befestigt d.h. die kann man rausnehmen und dann kann man es kleiner machen....


----------



## hkroiss (5. Dezember 2002)

Du bist ja ein richtig g&acute;schickter Kerl.
Harald
 :z  #u  #h


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2002)

@hkroiss

schön wär´s 

das ist der Erfinder :


----------



## fan__ta (5. Dezember 2002)

selbst ist der mann!!
weiter so du handwerker!
verkauf das patent und werd millionär!
mein tip.........


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2002)

@fanta

Millionär ist doch langweilig :q :q


----------



## Schulti (6. Dezember 2002)

#r #r #r #r #r #r #r


----------



## ollidi (6. Dezember 2002)

Sieht gut aus. Wie schwer ist er denn?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2002)

ich hab´s noch net gewogen aber ich schätze mal ganz grob so 7kg also man kann es schon tragen....


----------



## fan__ta (6. Dezember 2002)

@franz
wenn du zuviel hast...........mein konto ist immer offen!! :q  einzahlen darf da wirklich jeder...........und du erst recht.


----------



## kleini12 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

moin moin

wenig geld ein pod bauen... #c

stabil bei wind und wetter?
cool aussehen?
schnell auf und abbaubar?
aus alu?

aufwand gering...
einmal sägen 
einmal loch bohren
einmal schraube reindrehen
alles zusammen schrauben
fertig #6

guckst du

kleini
:m


----------



## drilli (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

Hallo zusammen,

Super Sachen habt ihr da gebaut #6

Aber wenn ihr uns schon heiß macht, dann stellt doch bitte auch die Baupläne rein. Bitte, Bitte *ganzliebguck* #h#h#h


----------



## boarischahias (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

@kleini

Kompliment sieht ja klasse aus.
Hast Du das selbstgebaut?
Magst Du nicht für die anderen Angelspezis den Bau beschreiben?
Vielleicht mit deatailierteren Foto's?
Wäre schön!!!

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## kleini12 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

moin moin 

war mal im keller und hab versucht mein pod in szene zu setzen |supergri

was brauchen wir...|kopfkrat

2x tripod-adapter
4x banksticks dünn 40-90cm (je nach belieben)
1x banksick dick 90-1,50cm (je nach belieben)
2x buzzerbars (was man so hat)
2x winkelgelenk adapter
2x schnellwechsel adapter
1x alten bankstick der in den langen reinpasst |kopfkrat

wir nehmen ein winkelgelenk da wird der alte bankstick
vorher gekürzt ca 10cm lang drangeschraubt...
den langen bankstick sägen wir die spitze ab oder bekommen sie so raus...
stecken die teile zusammen und bohren ein loch seitlich rein
schraube rein....fertig
alles andere einfach zusammenschrauben
meins ist jetzt schon 7 jahre alt...finde es immernoch sau geil weils keener hat 
guckst du


kleini
:m


----------



## Klaus-Joi (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

coole idee hast du ne bau Anleitung 

LG Klaus und Joi


----------



## RKO9 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

Ich war mal in meinen Ferien fleisig und hab mir ein Rod Pod gebaut.http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/822/201008190005.jpg/sr=1
 Schaut gut aus find ich 

PS: Die Ruten gehören nicht mir. Ich hab das Rod Pod auch nur für einen guten Freund zum Geburtstag gebaut.


----------



## RKO9 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*


----------



## LOCHI (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*



RKO9 schrieb:


>




Sehr cool:m wohl das beste bisher zumindest von der Optik!


----------



## RKO9 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

Danke für das Kompliment


----------



## Franky D (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

coole sache macht wirklich was her


----------



## RKO9 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

Langsam mach ich mir gedanken ob ich das Rod Pod doch nicht selbst behalten hätte sollen #6


----------



## CarpCrakc (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

|good:#r#r#r





RKO9 schrieb:


>


----------



## RKO9 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

Was man alles aus Holz machen kann :vik:


----------



## Tommylein (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

:mGEILES TEIL:m

Da war doch einer mal einfallsreich.


----------



## esgof (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*



RKO9 schrieb:


> Was man alles aus Holz machen kann :vik:




Jo zum beispiel faltboote #d#d#d
gruß esgof


----------



## norwegian_sun (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*



esgof schrieb:


> Jo zum beispiel faltboote #d#d#d
> gruß esgof



meinste, das bild stammt auch irgendwo aus dem net?.....schade, daß hier mit/von fakes gepostet wird..#c#c#c#c

mal was ernsthaftes....stammt von mir:

http://angler-info.eu/showthread.php/782-umbau-F0012-zum-klappen?p=3062#post3062

vieleicht hatte die idee schon jemand vor mir, aber ich weis nix davon....die fotos sind jedenfalls gestern bei mir entstanden und entsprechen der warheit....

gruß mirko#h


----------



## sprogoe (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

tja
und wenn man ander leutes holz als eigenkreation einstellt, steht man schnell mal als gesperrter user da. dumm gelaufen.|peinlich


----------



## Dr.Becks (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> meinste, das bild stammt auch irgendwo aus dem net?.....schade, daß hier mit/von fakes gepostet wird..#c#c#c#c
> 
> mal was ernsthaftes....stammt von mir:
> 
> ...




gut gemacht #6 genau so wollte ich auch eine Gussform umbauen, aber was hat das mit dem Titel hier zu tun?|kopfkrat


----------



## west1 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*



Dr.Becks schrieb:


> aber was hat das mit dem Titel hier zu tun?|kopfkrat



Das gemeinsame ist *selbst* selbst gebaut und selbst umgebaut. :g


----------



## noob4ever (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*



RKO9 schrieb:


>


aber ein geiles bild


----------



## noob4ever (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selbstgebautes Rodpod*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258406


----------

